# R34 5 speed GT to GTT



## jgr34 (Jul 7, 2020)

gatherings all the parts I think I should need to change out a 5 speed that's in a 98 er34 skyline gt with a 5 speed trans from a gtt.
I have trans, clutch pack, pull type clutch slave cylinder , trans cross member and front drive shaft section. my question is when it comes to the slave clutch cylinder being currently being the push type, when I change the cylinder out with a the new pull type, can I simply reuse the current hydraulic hose or will it need to be longer to reach the pull type compared to push style?


----------



## jgr34 (Jul 7, 2020)

any difference between a r34 gt 5 speed push clutch hose and a r34 gtt 5 speed pull clutch hose?


----------

